# Monitor geht einfach aus =(



## Hennemi (25. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe ein kleines Probkem mit meinem Monitor.

Er wird zwischendrin einfach schwarz, als wäre der Strom weg. Aber durch das LED an der Seite sehe ich ja das der Strom noch da ist. Das ganze Spektakel dauert auch nur 1-2 sek an und dann ist alles wieder okay. Ich kann auch nicht mal sagen wann es angefangen hat. Es war einfach da. Beim ersten mal dachte ich an einen Wackelkontakt an einem Anschluss, was sich auch bestätigt hatte (DVI-Kabel war defekt und lieferte beim BF3 zocken auf einmal ein Grün-Pinkes Bild.) wurde natürlich sofort gewechselt -> Problem mit schwarzen Bildschirm blieb weiterhin.

Passieren tut es einfach so, zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten und unterschiedlich oft. Mal tagelang nichts und dann 2,3 mal hintereinander. Nur nie wenn einer bei mir ist der das auch sehen könnte .

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee? Irgendwelche Treiber neu installieren?

Ich habe eine GTX 660 drin mit dem neuesten Treiber, wenn das relevant ist.

Danke euch schonmal

LG
Hennemi


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2013)

Was hast du denn für einen Monitor? 

Am einfachsten kannst du das ganze testen, wenn du den Monitor an einem anderen PC anschließt. 

Du könntest auch mal den anderen DVI Anschluss der Karte benutzen.


----------



## Erok (25. April 2013)

Könnte evtl ein Wackelkontakt oder so sein.

Würde die Grafikkarte mal ausbauen und wieder "richtig" einstecken, und dann das Kabel des Monitors fest montieren an der GraKa. 

Wenns dann weg ist, weisste bescheid


----------



## Sarin (25. April 2013)

1) Wird der Monitor ordentlich warm?
2) Sind alle Stecker-Arretierungen richtig angeschraubt?
3) Sitzt der Netzstecker fest (die LED an einem Monitor kann ggf. durch einen Kondensator gespeist werden, während die Hauptleistung kurz zusammen bricht).
4) Wie alt ist der Monitor?
5) Wenn er HDMI hat probier ihn mal mit einer alternativen Quelle (PS3, DVD, PC...)

Meist ist das ein Problem an den Steckern des Monitors, zu 90% von DisplayPort, gefolgt vom Netzstecker und DVI wenn die Arretierung nicht richtig angezogen wurde.


----------



## Hennemi (25. April 2013)

Folgenden Monitor habe ich: BenQ G2450

@ Sarin: zu 1. Der Monitor wir handwarm, wenn überhaupt. 
2. Die sind wirklich richtig fest geschraubt (mache ich immer damit ja nichts wackelt)
3. Netzstecker sitzt soweit fest. Aber ich weiß das ich da einen Wackelkontakt drin habe der Auftritt wenn ich den Monitor über eine größe Distanz auf meinen Schreibtisch ziehe.
4. Den Monitor habe ich letzten Jahr im Februar gekauft. Also jetzt 1Jahr und 2Monate alt
5. ich besitze keine alternativen Anschlussmöglichkeiten. Kein DVD, PS3 oder sonst was. Anderer PC ist auch nicht drin 

Werde dann heute Abend (bin momentan auf Arbeit) die anderen Anschlüsse ausprobieren.


----------



## Kazakh (25. April 2013)

Wenn der komplett Check keinen Erfolg bringt, dann schick ihn ein. Diese Phänomen; Monitor geht aus und Power LED leuchtet ist riesiges Thema, dass ich auch schon mit erleben musst bei meinem Samsung. Im Netz kursieren sehr viele Foreneinträge über absichtliche Sollbruchstellen und geplatzte Elkos usw. Ich habe leider keine Links zur Hand, aber lass dich nicht dazu verleiten in der Garantiezeit die Elkos zu erneuern oder zu irgendetwas ähnlichem.


----------



## Westcoast (25. April 2013)

es kann durchaus ein bauteil deines monitors kaputt sein, daher geht dieser einfach aus. wenn du garantie hast, würde ich es einschicken. 
denke mal defekt der GTX 660 kann man fast ausschliessen, zur sicherheit kann man diese in einem zweiten system einbauen.


----------

